# GM VIS Chargers??



## ICEMAN (Jan 1, 1970)

Has anyone had any experience with the GM VIS charger? I'm looking at one and wanted some input before I buy it. It kind of reminds me of the Victor IQ line.

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Had one. It is close to impossible to get repaired.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have one, and it works fine. It charges and discharges as advertised.
I have never had to get it repaired though.
Don


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I have one, been using it for about 3 years now and it works great. just make sure you have the settings correct because you WILL fry cells if you dont, been there done that, but once you get everything set right it works flawlessly, never have had a false peak with it. only thing I dont like about it is there is no tone. just means you gotta look at it to know when its done.


----------



## Dodgeguy (Apr 24, 2005)

I had one of these and it did work great.


----------



## ICEMAN (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

fatboylosi said:


> it is there is no tone. just means you gotta look at it to know when its done.


I actually use the Yokomo BCS-D, which *I* think is very very similar if not to teh GM VIS.. only think i dont have is a discharge.. but like it.. no sound, but charges great!


----------



## old oval racer (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm here for some help I have what some of you refer to as a dinosur A VICTOR HI-IQ SENIOR put I like it !!!!!!! But I need to upgrade it can anyone help? I know about Sam and well I forget that other guy in canada in this whole rc world there are just 2 that seem to know how to work on these I can't belive that so help a old racer keep his STUFF alive


----------

